# Best Way to Reduce Line 150 Alta Income tax



## wck69 (Oct 10, 2011)

Situation: I am currently being taken advantage of by my ex who refuses to work and claims every single thing she can taking full advantage of the Child Support I pay her as well as billing me for section 7 expenses which should be covered under child support. She spends very little of it on what it is supposed to be used for. We have joint custody and I have had the children almost 40% of the time. They live 400km away and I have been driving the entire distance to pickup/drop off the children 4 years. Last year I had to work a large amount of mandatory overtime, which inflated my wages by $30,000.00 This has inflated my child support payment (by $500/mth) and I do not have the overtime to cover this - this year, as well as pay to travel to see the kids. I have tried to have my lawyer address this, but to date have only received expensive lawyer bills trying to get some financial relief and a more equitable agreement. The ex is determined to take me for every penny she can.

Does anybody have any ideas to help lower my line 150 to get a more manageable number to deal with. Please note: I am not trying to get out of paying my child support, I have been and will continue to do so but I am sick of being taken advantage of because I want spend as much time with my children. I apologize for the length of this post. Thanks


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I understand your issue and I feel for you. I went through similar issues over many years during my divorce. Bottom line: there is nohing you can do that the courts won't see through and reverse. The deck is stacked against you. Sorry.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

wck69 said:


> I am not trying to get out of paying my child support


Clearly no need to mention this as you obviously are falling victim to a morally reprehensible woman using a morally reprehensible court system. And I wouldn't blame you if you WERE trying to get out of paying child support after the *** kicking you've been through...

I've got no advice for you. But I just wanted to say thanks for your post, it helps me reassure myself that I never want to get married.


----------

